# Doctor Who Thread



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)

Cause we ain't got one and that show has always been awesome...

Who here has watched it since they were kids back when the curly haired scarf wearing Doctor was on?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

Tom Baker . . check


----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

I think my hubby HAD one of those scarves.


----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)

Brit's make some damn good shows....

I think this is Benny Hill, used to watch Doctor Who, Benny, Python and Red Dwarf, oh and RU Being Served with my Dad all the time some of the best shows ever.....


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

we watched are you being served and benny hill.


----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> we watched are you being served and benny hill.


Man the Mrs. Sloacums pussy jokes never got old...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes. Since I was a kid. The Xmas special and the marathon these last couple days have kept my dvr busy.

YouTube - Doctor Who s6 in ... America, in fact


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2011)

The new season will start airing on the 23rd. 

Rabid fans scare me:
YouTube - Full HD Inside the NYC Premiere Screening with Doctor Who Cast


----------



## LAM (Apr 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Brit's make some damn good shows....
> 
> I think this is Benny Hill, used to watch Doctor Who, Benny, Python and Red Dwarf, oh and RU Being Served with my Dad all the time some of the best shows ever.....



like Faulty Towers, it's fucking hysterical!  

I love Dr. Who there have been so many. Tom Baker was definitely my favorite didn't really care for that petwee or hartnel guy.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2011)

I miss David Tennant as the 10th Doctor, I like his giddy, big kid enthusiasm and his vengeful side.....

This new guy, Doctor 11 is coming along alright, he may be my third fave after Baker and Tennant....we'll see how it goes in this new series...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 15, 2011)

Tom Baker was the best Doctor. This brilliant intro used to act like an alarm to let my father know that the news had started. I used to have to turn the TV down so that I could fool him for a while. Every now and then it would work and I was in sci-fi heaven as a kid. 






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2011)

LAM said:


> like Faulty Towers, it's fucking hysterical!
> 
> I love Dr. Who there have been so many. Tom Baker was definitely my favorite didn't really care for that petwee or hartnel guy.


Yeah Fawlty Towers is good, so is Black Adder but I never got to see those cause we didn't have BBC America or any other way when I was younger I only got what PBS would play on certain days....  Dr. Who and Red Dwarf were me and my dads favorite shows to watch on lazy Saturdays....


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2011)

Elisabeth Sladen passes from cancer. May she rest in peace.

'Doctor Who' actress Elisabeth Sladen dies at age 63 | News Briefs | EW.com


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 19, 2011)

I really only watch the new Dr. Who because of the gorgeous redhead Karen Gillan
















*What I wouldn't give to fuck her*






Lot's more good ones:

http://www.werdyo.com/tags/karen_gillan


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked Martha Jones more...


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 19, 2011)

Never heard of doctor Who.  Craig Ferguson is always talking about it.  Whats that thing on his desk?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I liked Martha Jones more...



She may look good, but she can't act for shit.


----------



## tommyel56 (Apr 20, 2011)

NICE POST (Just trying to get my post count to 50 so I can PM... SORRY!)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video


Is that tonight episode?  Man I can't wait to get home and watch it now, been at work all day working on one of my novels on my IPad while sitting out in the cool breeze of a spring Saturday afternoon.....


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2011)

No it is part 2 of the one that aired tonight. I think you see that one Sunday night. BBC America will air part 2 next Saturday.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2011)

This is from part 1. The shot was just shocking.






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2011)

orbital put out this sick techno version . . drop some X and crank this MFer 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2011)

*Neil Gaiman's episode next week*






YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 8, 2011)

Skip to 8:20






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2011)

I just had a chance to catch up on the last 2 episodes this Sunday and WOW, Neil Gaiman should do more episodes, that one was awesome.  I especially liked the part where the TARDIS in human form asked the Doctor "Are all people like this..." "Bigger on the inside".  

I have always thought about how our minds contain a mini-universe, if you look into your mind how far is it before you reach it's boundary?  Is there one?  If you do run into it what keeps you from going past it?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I have always thought about how our minds contain a mini-universe, if you look into your mind how far is it before you reach it's boundary? Is there one? If you do run into it what keeps you from going past it?


 
I think that is usually when people have aneursyms. 

On a related note, the remaining spinoff is about to air in a month:
Torchwood Featurette With New Footage!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr. Who's Matt Smith Performs as Batman in Los Angeles Play

*Dr. Who's Matt Smith Performs as Batman in Los Angeles Play *

British actor Matt Smith participated in 24 Hour Plays as Batman. Along with Eva Mendes and Ioan "Mr. Fantastic" Gruffud in a bikini. 
Dr. Who's Matt Smith was stateside in Los Angeles to participate in an event called _*"24 Hour Plays"*_. Its a pretty interesting charity concept, where actors get on stage and perform plays written the night before. Smith performed in a play titled, Gotham Autopsy, where he is the Caped Crusader. According to the UK newspaper, _*The Telegraph*_: 

At the start of his play ??? called Gotham Autopsy ??? Smith was covered in a sheet in a mortuary before he came to life as a confused Batman. Comedian and _Don't Mess With Zohan_ star Nick Swardson starred as Robin. Also in his play were _Kick Ass_ star Lyndsy Fonseca and fellow Brit Saffron Burrows. Half-way through the 20 minute skit Smith dropped his fake American accent and became a cockney (Brit) to huge laughs from the audience. ​Also, performing in seperate plays were Eva Mendes (Ghost Rider, The Spirit) and Ian Gruffudd (Mr. Fantastic in Fantastic Four). The shows are once in a lifetime events, never performed twice and never recorded.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2011)

Tyler has become interested in this show so I guess i will get to know it. This and Benny Hill.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2011)

*spinoff premiere on starz*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2011)

*Awesome Dr. Who Concept Art Surfaces *

Incredible Dr. Who creature concept art surfaces from the talented Peter McKinstry. 













Awesome Dr. Who Concept Art Surfaces


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2011)

*5 more weeks*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## FUZO (Sep 24, 2011)

Who used to watch the orginal show back 25 years ago now that DR Who was the bomb


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to on PBS every weekend afternoon me and my father never missed one episode...  This season has been pretty extraordinary with some damn good plots and twists.  Matt Smith is my third favorite Doctor now...


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2011)

*One more*






YouTube Video


----------



## JoeClyde (Sep 26, 2011)

Great show


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 26, 2011)

I liked the doctor from season 2-4.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2011)

After this there should be the Xmas special in December.






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder if they will keep this show running forever?  I hope so...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I wonder if they will keep this show running forever? I hope so...


 
The producers might try. The Sarah Jane Adventures cannot since Liz Sladen passed away. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## katanga (Oct 23, 2011)

Being 38 years old, living in the late 70's yeah I was a kid but remember so much back then, we used to watch the DR, in my grandparents attic on BBC2 I think it was after the footie results and when the music kicked in as a young kid I would run behind the sofa and hide yep it was a scary concept back then remember sci-fi was being embraced and made into movies and tv series all over...I think that why I luv sci-fi now as a adult.

Also this is a cool thread cos while back late 70 early 80's you guys were watching a few brit tv shows we also here were being brought up with some great american shows suck as Magnum, Hawaii five O, wonder women, six million dollar man and the bionic women so many great show...wow being a kid back then was awesome...thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2011)

Harry Potter Director David Yates Hired To Bring Doctor Who To The Big Screen!

*Harry Potter Director David Yates Hired To Bring Doctor Who To The Big Screen! *

In some fairly surprising news, it looks like we finally know why David Yates
	
 turned down the chance to direct _The Stand_ for Warner Bros
	
. However, not only is the movie a few years away, but it will have NOTHING to do with the TV series... 





Variety report that _Harry Potter_ director David Yates will team with the BBC to bring _Doctor Who_, the long running and much loved British TV series, to the big screen. Having helmed the last four _Potter_ movies, Yates confirmed that he'll be working on the project with BBC Worldwide's Jane Tranter. _"We're looking at writers now. We're going to spend two to three years to get it right. It needs quite a radical transformation to take it into the bigger arena."_ 

_"The notion of the time-travelling Time Lord is such a strong one, because you can express story and drama in any dimension or time,"_ he added. The series first hit the small screen in 1963 and was brought back in 2005 after an absence of 16 years. However, despite the current series (featuring Matt Smith as "The Doctor") having a strong following both in the UK and US, the movie will NOT be any sort of continuation or adaptation of the TV series. _"Russell T. Davies and then Steven Moffat have done their own transformations, which were fantastic, but we have to put that aside and start from scratch." 

"We want a British sensibility, but having said that, Steve Kloves wrote the Potter films and captured that British sensibility perfectly, so we are looking at American writers too."_


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2011)

Christmas trailer






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2011)

I want a tree with ornaments floating around it, that would be a fun project to build...  A rotating ring with air hoses holding the bulbs up as it spins have the next row spin the opposite direction...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I want a tree with ornaments floating around it, that would be a fun project to build... A rotating ring with air hoses holding the bulbs up as it spins have the next row spin the opposite direction...


 

That would be great for dealing with burglars! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2011)

This episode aired on BBCAmerica last week. I just happened to be awake that morning.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2011)

FAN MADE: Dr. Who Makes Short Work Of Chrono Trigger Final Boss Lavos


----------



## banker23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I think my hubby HAD one of those scarves.


 
*I *have *that *scarf and living in Ohio I get to use it! People who don't know Doctor Who probably think I'm gay or something but I don't care.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 21, 2011)

You can tell how big a fan I am from my user name description (under my user name). _The oncoming storm _is the Daleks' name for the Doctor.

Last year's Christmas special based on Dickens' Christmas Carol is my favorite modern episode. The David Tennant ones won me back over though.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 21, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I used to on PBS every weekend afternoon me and my father never missed one episode... This season has been pretty extraordinary with some damn good plots and twists. Matt Smith is my third favorite Doctor now...


 
I'd say Matt Smith is tied with David Tennant for second with me right now and Eccleston comes after them...Tom Baker is first because he is my childhood doctor (and kids always love K-9).

I'll have to rep you for starting this thread once I recharge...


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Brit's make some damn good shows....
> 
> I think this is Benny Hill, used to watch Doctor Who, Benny, Python and Red Dwarf, oh and RU Being Served with my Dad all the time some of the best shows ever.....


 
VIDEO: Cat and Kryten Make Up Test For New Series Of RED DWARF






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

*recently recovered*

Holy crap. Where are they finding this? I guess in people's attics and basements.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

I got my answer.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

Karen Gillan And Arthur Darvill To Leave DOCTOR WHO In Series Seven


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2012)

New DOCTOR WHO Companion for 2012 !!!

Gillan's Doctor Who co-star Matt Smith has previously conceded that he was 'disappointed' by her exit from the show. 

'It is very disappointing,' he admitted at a press screening for the BBC drama last year. 'We took over the show and had to hold hands and help each other. 

'But this show is about change and regeneration and that is very galvanising and pushes it forward.' 

Doctor Who executive producer Moffat said the pair will be leaving the show at some point during next series, before hinting at the return on River Song. 

He said: 'The final days of the Ponds are coming during the next series. Then the Doctor will meet a new friend.' 

Rumours have already circulated about who will replace Gillan and Darvill, with bookies offering 10/1 odds on Matt Smith's ex Daisy Lowe joining the show. 

Downton Abbey's Jessica Brown-Findlay has also been tipped along with Chelsee Healey, who finished second behind Harry Judd in last night's Strictly Come Dancing final. 

Please sound off below and share your suggestions and photo's... 

MATT SMITH WITH GIRLFRIEND DAISY LOWE 






DAISY LOWE 





JESSICA BROWN-FINDLAY 





CHELSEE HEALEY


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Ellien (Feb 28, 2012)

interesting post.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2012)

She seems to have nice chest size: Rare for Who.

Jenna-Louise Coleman to Play Doctor Who’s New Companion | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd like to know where they will film in New York. Since it's close I would see if I can peek. While I worked in NY years ago I had the chance to see sets while just walking back to the PATH station. I remember especially the third Die Hard scenes "fake train station" across the street from the Federal Reserve building.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2012)

They are only filming in Central Park. Frak.

Doctor Who’s Day Roundup: TARDIS Materializes in ‘Who’ York, Karen Gillan Arrives on Twitter | Anglophenia | BBC America


----------



## campdry (Apr 21, 2012)

I liked the curly haired Doctor who the best


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2012)

Cuz of this thread i justed started to watch The Doc again Im on season 2 and its only been a two weeks..lol. Man i had forgotten how good this show really is.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2012)

Cant wait!!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2012)

‘Doctor Who’ Origin Movie Commissioned for 50th Anniversary | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) ? ?Doctor Who? turns 50 years old next year, and to celebrate, BBC Two has commissioned a 90-minute film that will explore the origins of the series, the BBC said Thursday.?An Adventure in Space and Time? will ?tell the story of the genesis of ?Doctor Who,?? the BBC said. ?Exploring all aspects of the longest-running science fiction series to date, the special one-off 90-minute drama will also look at the many personalities involved in bringing the series to life.?

Doctor Who was first broadcast in November 1963, and has gone through several iterations, with numerous actors playing the Doctor. (*Matt Smith*, the 11th actor to tackle the role, is the latest.)
?Doctor Who? writer/actor *Mark Gatiss* penned the 90-minute special, with ?Doctor Who? showrunner Steven Moffat and executive producer Caroline Skinner executive producing.

?This is the story of how an unlikely set of brilliant people created a true television original,? Gatiss said. ?And how an actor ? *William Hartnell* ? stereotyped in hard-man roles became a hero to millions of children. I?ve wanted to tell this story for more years than I can remember! To make it happen for Doctor Who?s 50th birthday is quite simply a dream come true.?

Casting for the movie will be announced next year, along with production and broadcast schedules.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2012)

1 week from Saturday.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Imens (Sep 2, 2012)

Did anyone watch it last night?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2012)

Poster And Synopsis Revealed For RED DWARF X
Okay, so  the lad's last outing (_Back To Earth_) may have been...shite, but that  doesn't mean the brand new series of the sci-fi comedy won't recapture some of  that former glory. Check out a poster, synopsis, and just in case you haven't  seen it, the trailer too..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 9/3/2012


Some of our  American pals and younger CBMers may not have heard of _Red Dwarf_. It was  a cult favorite Sci-fi/Comedy series than ran for 8 seasons on BBC between 1988  and 1999. The early seasons were great - very funny, likable characters, even  some drama crept in there. The later ones (last two really) were in a word,  crap. The "boys from the Dwarf" returned in 2008 for a three part story called _Red Dwarf: Back to Earth_. This was also pretty bad. But now we are  getting 6 brand new episodes, and many fans' hopes are pinned on this one doing  justice to the _Red Dwarf_ legacy.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Poster And Synopsis Revealed For RED DWARF X
> Okay, so  the lad's last outing (_Back To Earth_) may have been...shite, but that  doesn't mean the brand new series of the sci-fi comedy won't recapture some of  that former glory. Check out a poster, synopsis, and just in case you haven't  seen it, the trailer too..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 9/3/2012
> 
> 
> Some of our  American pals and younger CBMers may not have heard of _Red Dwarf_. It was  a cult favorite Sci-fi/Comedy series than ran for 8 seasons on BBC between 1988  and 1999. The early seasons were great - very funny, likable characters, even  some drama crept in there. The later ones (last two really) were in a word,  crap. The "boys from the Dwarf" returned in 2008 for a three part story called _Red Dwarf: Back to Earth_. This was also pretty bad. But now we are  getting 6 brand new episodes, and many fans' hopes are pinned on this one doing  justice to the _Red Dwarf_ legacy.



Red Dwarf introduced me to smeg aka smegma at an impressionable age...


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2012)

12 weeks till Xmas


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 30, 2012)

No more ponds  I liked Amy and Rory they were fun. I wonder if the doctor is going to tell Rory's father what happened.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> No more ponds  I liked Amy and Rory they were fun. I wonder if the doctor is going to tell Rory's father what happened.



Your answer from Facebook:

BBC One - Doctor Who, Series 7, Doctor Who: P.S.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 14, 2012)

I wish they would have filmed that scene, That was awesome! Thx Gregzs


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Royal Mail Reveal DOCTOR WHO Themed Stamps

Marking the 50th  anniversary of British sci-fi show _Doctor Who_ all 11 Doctors will be  getting their own first class stamp, as well as some villains in a second class  set, thanks to postal service Royal Mail.SuperDude001  - 12/26/2012





With the Christmas Special, 'The Snowmen', just shown UK's Royal Mail  have announced a set of Doctor Who theme stamps. The collection marks the 50th anniversary of sci-fi show, with  all 11 Doctors getting their own first class stamp; and four of the show's most  popular villains, including the Daleks, the Cybermen, the Ood, and the  frightening Weeping Angels, starring on the second class set.

The Royal Mail stamps will be available in March.
BBC News - Royal Mail reveals Doctor Who stamps


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

Doctor Who Fourth Doctor Scarf


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

I saw the one for the first Doctor when it aired a few weeks ago. I didn't realize that it was the complete Aztecs story and took 3 hours. 


'Doctor Who's Day Roundup: Prepare A Frosty Reception... | Anglophenia | BBC America

BBC AMERICA?s upcoming _Doctors Revisited_ special takes on the Second Doctor (played by *Patrick Troughton*) and features the classic episode ?Tomb of the Cybermen.? The official _Doctor Who_ YouTube channel has been posting clips from this episode, including this heart-to-heart(s) between the Doctor and Victoria Waterfield:

_The Doctors Revisited: The Second Doctor_ premieres Sunday, February 24 at 8/7c on BBC AMERICA


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

R.I.P Ray Cusick; Designer Of DOCTOR WHO Daleks Dies Aged 84


*Raymond P. "Ray" Cusick ,  the designer of infamous Doctor Who villains the Daleks, has died aged 84.*
The *BBC* reports that he *passed away in his sleep after a short  illness of heart failure* on *February 21* (Thursday), according to his  daughter *Claire Heawood*.








_Above (Left to Right): Cusick?s original Dalek design, Ray Cusick  himself, and today?s version of his famous Dalek._
[Summarised  from Wikipedia] _*Born in London, Cusick became interested in engineering  while still at art school*, and began attending evening classes. He  eventually *enlisted in the British Army*, and after an unpleasant  experience he returned to England going on to completing a teacher training  course, but then _*obtained a nine-month position in repertory theatre at the  Prince of Wales Theatre in Cardiff*_.
In the late *1950s Cusick* took  a position teaching art but then noticed an advertisement placed by *Granada  Television* for designers on a show, *Chelsea at Nine*, which was  recorded at the _*Chelsea Palace Theatre*_. *Cusick then joined the BBC as a staff designer  responsible for set design on a large number of Doctor Who stories, designing  not just futuristic settings but also historical sets and diorama*. Cusick  worked on a large variety of television programmes for the BBC including comedy,  variety, _drama_, single plays, and films.
*As Cusick was a BBC  employee at the time he designed the Daleks, he was on a salary and not paid  royalties*. Given the large revenue generated by merchandise featuring  Cusick's Dalek design, some feel that he should have been paid a royalty (as was *script writer Terry Nation*, who created the concept of the Daleks but not  their design or appearance). However, this was not in the terms of his contract.  Despite this, the BBC did recognise his contribution with an ex-gratia payment. *Cusick himself never asked for more money; just to be recognised as the  designer.*_

*Cusick* created the design of first versions of  the extraterrestrial race, for *the second episode of the original 1963 series  of Doctor Who*, which feature *William Hartnell as The Doctor*.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 26, 2013)

They are playing the Cybermen and the Second Doctor episode this week.  This is the "Cosmic Hobo" Doctor that pretty much set the precedent for all future incarnations to be a bit quirky, Matt took many of his cues from this Doctor.  My third favorite after Tom Baker and David Tennant...


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: Ice Warriors, Smith Interview, Gaiman Episode, & Agyeman On 50th

With the return of the British sci-fi show *Doctor Who* approaching and the 50th  Anniversary taking place this year, much news surrounding the show has  popped  up in the last week.

*New Ice Warriors Revealed*
The new look for  classic Doctor Who monsters the Ice Warriors has been revealed.
The image was  unveiled by magazine SFX, and shows how the Martian race will appear in the BBC sci-fi drama's latest 7th series (returning at the end of  March).



The Ice Warriors were created by *writer Brian Hayles in 1967*,  returning this year in a new episode *penned by Mark Gatiss*.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)

BBC Unveil New DOCTOR WHO Series 7 Images

Today the BBC have released  various photos previewing the returning episodes of it's popular British sci-fi show *Doctor Who*.
The images released are  primarily from the first of the new episodes, *'The Bells Of St.John'*,  although some also reveal scenes from *episodes two, three and four* of the  new run.

The *'Bells Of St.John'* marks the *official introduction  of the Doctor's new companion Clara (Jenna-Louise Coleman)*. Described as a _*"modern-day urban thriller"*_ and features landmarks including *Westminster Bridge and London's South Bank*.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO 50th Celebration Event Announced; Also No Pond Return?

BBC Worldwide has announced a *special Doctor Who convention* to mark the show's *50th anniversary*.
*The Doctor Who 50th Celebration Weekend* will be *held at ExCeL in  London, England, beginning on Friday, November 22*.

*Tickets for  over 15,000 fans will be available, with prices, booking information and guest  info to be revealed in the near future via doctorwho.tv*.
*The special  three-day event will take in Doctor Who's golden anniversary on Saturday,  November 23.*





*Amanda Hill*, Chief Brands Officer at BBC Worldwide, said: *"Generations of fans young and old have been captivated by the Doctor and  we've seen Doctor Who go from strength to strength, enjoying something of a  global march over the past few years attracting new followers from Turkey to  Brazil to South Korea. This year-long celebration is an opportunity for fans  around the world to come together and celebrate the glorious past, present and  future of Doctor Who."*

*Steven Moffat Doubts Amy & Rory Return*
Doctor Who's *Steven Moffat* has appeared to *rule out a return*  for the companions *Amy Pond/Williams (Karen Gillan) and Rory Williams (Arthur  Darvill)*.






The BBC sci-fi drama's showrunner is *quoted by Blogtor Who* as  saying that he has *"no plans"* to bring the two companions  back.

_"You *could never eliminate the possibility of dream sequences  and flashbacks. But will the Doctor see them again? No. Bringing back things  just gives you sequel-itis.* Just end it and get out. *Heaven knows if  they'll appear in some form of flashback - I have no plans to do that I have to  say - but the story of Amy and The Doctor is definitively over*."_

Previously *Arthur Darvill (Rory)* has told *Digital Spy* that he  would *"never say never"* to the chance of reprising his role if he  was asked back.
_*"I'm very loyal to Doctor Who - I saw Steven Moffat  recently and I think he's brilliant. He's one of those people that if he ever  asked me to do anything, I'd do it."*_

Eight new episodes of Doctor  Who will air on Saturday night starting on the *30th March*, with a number of  additional projects also being planned to celebrate the show's 50th anniversary  later in 2013.

The *3D special will be directed by Nick Hurran*  ('Asylum of the Daleks', 'The Girl Who Waited') and a drama biopic exploring the early days of Doctor Who, written by *Mark Gatiss*.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

'Doctor Who' movie: 'Harry Potter' actor cast as William Hartnell | Inside TV | EW.com

'Harry Potter' actor cast as William Hartnell in 'Doctor Who' movie 'An Adventure in Space and Time'

Hogwarts will meet _Who_ in the forthcoming TV movie _An Adventure in Space and Time_, which details the creation of the 50-year-old British science-fiction show _Doctor Who_. It has been announced that _Harry Potter_ actor David Bradley, who played Hogwarts caretaker Argus Filch in the beloved film series, will portray ?First Doctor? William Hartnell in the TV movie.

Meanwhile, Brian Cox (_The_ _Bourne_ _Identity_) is set to portray BBC Head of Drama Sydney Newman and Jessica Raine has been cast as _Doctor Who_ producer Verity Lambert. BBC America ? which is co-producing the film with BBC Cymru Wales ? will premiere the movie in the U.S. later this year.

_An Adventure in Space and Time_ is being directed by Terry McDonough (_Breaking Bad_) and written by Mark Gatiss, who has penned several episodes of _Doctor Who_ since its successful revival in 2005, as well as co-creating, and starring in the amazingly bizarre BBC sitcom _League of Gentlemen_. The movie will be executive produced by Gatiss and current _Who_ exec producers Steven Moffat and Caroline Skinner.

?It?s a lovely story about very fascinating characters,? Skinner says. ?There are lots of witty and entertaining stories about the genesis of_ Doctor Who_ which say quite a lot about what the early ?60s in Britain was like. But it?s also a very personal story about William Hartnell and Verity Lambert and their relationship being forged in the making of what turned out to be a sensational hit show that we?re still watching today.?

As previously announced, BBC America will premiere the second half of the current season of _Doctor Who_ on March 30.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2013)

The "Revisited" episodes of the first 3 Doctors begin to air at 6:30 pm Sunday.

Plus, don't miss 'The Doctors Revisited: The Fourth Doctor' special followed by 'Pyramids of Mars' this Sunday, April 28 at 8pm/7c, only on BBC America.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2013)

Quote quiz

The Doctor Who Quote Quiz - ShortList Magazine


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2013)

50th Anniversary special behind the scenes


----------



## dogsoldier (May 19, 2013)

Just saw the season ender. John Hurt.....The Doctor....something really good is coming.


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)

True but the wait is what kills. What's coming is on November 23, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

The last scene of the episode. Spoiler for those who have not watched the season finale:


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

Saturday night, not Sunday

On June 29 at 8:30pm ET, take a look back at the sixth and most eccentric incarnation of the Doctor yet with BBC America.

 Check out the trailer for this month's 'The Doctors Revisited' special, followed by classic episode 'Vengeance on Varos':
The Doctors Revisted – Sixth Doctor | Videos | Doctor Who | BBC America


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

50th Anniversary Trailer is Fake (But Awesome) | Doctor Who TV

50th Anniversary Trailer is Fake (But Awesome)

Doctor Who TV has received many messages today from excited readers who believe they have found a leaked trailer for the 50th Anniversary special.

The trailer in question (you can see below) was released earlier today by Youtube user, John Smith (appropriately). Ever since then it has spread across the net with many convinced it is the real deal.

While it is incredibly well produced and edited, it is also 100% fake. Look carefully and you will recognise familiar shots lifted from past episodes such as The End of Time, The Rings of Akhaten and Hide. They?ve been cleverly spliced with CGI trickery to create something so real.

Still enjoy it now because we?ll be waiting a while yet for a real one. Perhaps something will be released at Comic Con next month if we?re really lucky.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Prince Charles and Camilla visited the Experience

BBC One - Doctor Who, A Royal Visit to the Home of Doctor Who


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Matt Smith at Comic-con


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Saturday night the 27th

The Doctors Revisited – The Seventh Doctor | Videos | Doctor Who | BBC America


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

It's Official: 'Doctor Who's New Doctor to be Unveiled in Live Special Sunday on BBC AMERICA | Anglophenia | BBC America

DOCTOR WHO LIVE: THE NEXT DOCTOR SPECIAL TO AIR LIVE THIS SUNDAY ON BBC AMERICA

What: 
The next Doctor of BBC AMERICA?s hit series Doctor Who will be announced during a live special this Sunday afternoon.

When: 
Sunday, August 4, 2 pm ET LIVE on BBC AMERICA and BBC One in the U.K.

Who: 
Widely regarded as one of the most hotly contested roles in British television, the special?s host Zoe Ball will unveil the Twelfth Doctor in their first-ever interview in front of a live studio audience. The half-hour show will include live special guests, Doctors old and new, as well as companions and celebrity fans. Current Doctor Matt Smith and lead writer and executive producer Steven Moffat will both give interviews in the special.

Steven Moffat says: ?The decision is made and the time has come to reveal who?s taking over the TARDIS. For the last of the Time Lords, the clock is striking twelve.?

Matt Smith will make his penultimate appearance in the 50th Anniversary special on Saturday, November 23, and his Eleventh Doctor will regenerate in the Christmas Special. Doctor Who is produced by BBC Cymru Wales


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Peter Capaldi is the 12th Doctor!

Peter Capaldi - IMDb


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 4, 2013)

The Last Doctor


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 4, 2013)

Peter Capaldia very interesting choice. At his age, I think the physical acting type Doctor will be replaced by a more cerebral one.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO Announcement: And The New Doctor Is...

In a programme presented by Zoe Ball and featuring the likes of Peter Davison, the 12th Doctor was revealed to be Peter Capaldi, who has been one of the popular favorites in the ongoing speculation. Since Matt Smith announced his departure back in June, fans have been wondering who would be stepping into the Tardis to replace him. Rumors flew that it might be a woman, and pretty much every name in British tv was thrown around at some point or another. Capaldi, 55, was most recently see in World War Z playing ?W.H.O. Doctor? (yes, really) but is probably best known for his sweary, hilarious turn as Malcolm Tucker in the BBC comedy series The Thick of It and its follow-up film In the Loop. What do you think of this choice? 

If anyone doesn't like it then..


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Peter Capaldi as Malcolm Tucker


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2013)

For those who didn't see it on Starz and have BBCAmerica:

Breaking News - "Torchwood: Miracle Day" Comes to BBC America | TheFutonCritic.com

"Torchwood" Miracle Day: The New World (TV Episode 2011) - IMDb

"TORCHWOOD: MIRACLE DAY" COMES TO BBC AMERICA 

"Doctor Who" spin-off makes its cable television debut 

Marathon of "Torchwood" Season Two and "Torchwood: Children of Earth" kicks things off Friday, September 13 

New York - August 12, 2013 - Members of the Torchwood team have fought aliens, cyborgs and time travelers, but now they face their biggest threat - humanity. Team leader and Doctor Who companion, Captain Jack Harkness (John Barrowman, Arrow) and former Torchwood agent Gwen Cooper (Eve Myles, Doctor Who) are joined by newcomers Rex Matheson, (Mekhi Phifer, Divergent) and Esther Drummond (Alexa Havins, Grey's Anatomy), when the supernatural miniseries, Torchwood: Miracle Day, makes its cable television premiere on BBC AMERICA Saturday, September 14 at 9pm ET/PT. Leading up to the premiere, BBC AMERICA will air a marathon of Torchwood season two and Torchwood: Children of the Earth beginning Friday, September 13, 11:00pm ET/PT.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 18, 2013)

I saw Miracle Day when it was on Showtime. It is worth watching.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

The Fires of Pompeii streaming free thru August 27

Fires of Pompeii Full Episode | Videos | Doctor Who | BBC America


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2013)

Streaming free: Torchwood Children of Earth Days 1 and 2. The other days in order thru the BBC America premiere of Miracle Day on Saturday. Encore airing of Orphan Black Season 1 begins at 10 pm weekly Saturday Sept 14.

Children of Earth – Day One (Full Episode) | Videos | Torchwood | BBC America


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

Kate O'Mara wants 'Doctor Who' return: 'I'll still wear tight leather' - Doctor Who News - TV - Digital Spy

Kate O'Mara wants 'Doctor Who' return: 'I'll still wear tight leather'

Doctor Who star Kate O'Mara has revealed that she is keen to return as the Rani.

O'Mara played the glamorous villainess in two 1980s Doctor Who adventures, and told Digital Spy that she would love to play the part again.

I would love to come back," said the actress, who was promoting her upcoming event An Evening with Kate O'Mara, where she will look back on her career.

"I have white hair now, but a lot of it, and I'm still very glamorous and so I won't disappoint, I hope! I'll still be wearing the tight leather trousers and high-heel boots, regardless of what age! That's what the fans are expecting, so that's what you've got to give them."

74-year-old O'Mara also claimed that older viewers can't "engage with" or "identify with" a lot of today's youth-oriented programming.

"I'm a much older woman and there's a huge population of older people who, if they're watching television, they can't watch Hollyoaks.

"If you put a much older woman in Doctor Who, they can identify with it. I think it's quite an interesting concept and if you remember things like Grimm's Fairytales, the older woman is often the villainess, often the terrifying figure - why I do not know, but often she is. I think it's an idea to be exploited."

An Evening with Kate O'Mara takes place on Saturday, October 19 at 7pm at The Misty Moon Gallery, Ladywell Tavern, 80 Ladywell Road, SE13 7HS.

Kate will also attend the Doctor Who 50th Anniversary celebration at London's Excel in November.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

'Doctor Who' missing episodes found, BBC confirms - Doctor Who News - TV - Digital Spy

'Doctor Who' missing episodes found, BBC confirms

The BBC has confirmed rumors that a batch of missing Doctor Who episodes have been found.

Reports circulated earlier this week that a number of 'lost' episodes from the BBC sci-fi drama starring William Hartnell and Patrick Troughton had been discovered.

A report on BBC News has now confirmed the find, with "a number of early episodes" apparently having been recovered.

A total of 106 episodes of Doctor Who first aired in the 1960s are currently missing, with the transmission tapes having been wiped after initial airings.

A number of episodes previously thought lost have been recovered over the years via foreign broadcasters, who still possessed film transfers of the original recordings.

Further details pertaining to the newly discovered episodes are yet to be confirmed. It is currently unknown which episodes have been recovered and how many the BBC now possesses in total.

Doctor Who began in 1963, with November 23 this year marking the show's 50th anniversary. The BBC previously announced a slate of celebratory programming to mark the milestone.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

And the Recovered DOCTOR WHO Episodes Are… ? Nerdist

And the Recovered DOCTOR WHO Episodes Are?

As was bandied about here and elsewhere, it seems the general wisdom surrounding the recovered Doctor Who episodes is true: two Patrick Troughton stories, ?The Enemy of the World? and ?The Web of Fear,? both from Season 5, have been recovered almost in their entirety. I say ?almost,? because Part 3 of ?Web of Fear? is still missing. However, that?s nine episodes in total. In the past 25 years, only eight individual episodes had been recovered, and this new find brings the Troughton missing episodes from 62 to 53 and the overall total from 106 to 97. And best of all: You can download these stories RIGHT NOW on iTunes for $9.99 each! GO DO IT YOU FOOLS! ?Enemy of the World? is here and ?The Web of Fear? is here.

The news was (FINALLY) confirmed at a Missing Episodes event in London today in which Phillip Morris confirmed that his company, Television International Enterprises Archive, discovered a veritable treasure trove of old BBC television film canisters, meant to be destroyed decades ago, in a warehouse in Nigeria. At the event, Mr. Morris said, ?I remember wiping the dust off the masking tape on the canisters and my heart missed a beat as I saw the words Doctor Who. When I read the story code, I realized I?d found something pretty special.? You can read about everything via Doctor Who Magazine?s website.

BBC Worldwide?s spokesperson, Fiona Eastwood, confirmed that they have remastered the episodes for near-immediate distribution, via digital means, so fans can celebrate the 50th with new classic stories. Using telesnaps (archive photos taken of the episode as it aired) from Episode 3, as well as off-air audio, BBC Worldwide has been able to re-create the episode to make ?The Web of Fear,? the story that introduced the fan-favorite character Alistair Gordon Lethbridge-Stewart (Nicholas Courtney), flow when watched in its entirety.

?The Enemy of the World? is significant in that Patrick Troughton played a dual role as both the Doctor and Salamander, an evil dictator who bears a striking resemblance to our favorite Time Lord. We?d only been able to see the third episode of ?Enemy of the World? up to now, and it?s widely regarded as the most boring of the whole serial.

There is every indication that more episodes could be found by Morris and TIEA so fans now have even more reason to hope for the future. For now, though, we have to be content with getting to see two stories we?ve likely only ever heard before featuring the Doctor who got hurt the most by the junking policy.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

The Web of Fear trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Season 20 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Season 20

by Kyle Anderson on October 14, 2013

In 1983, a wholly unprecedented thing happened: Doctor Who reached its 20th season. 20 years! That?s insane. A show that premiered the day after Kennedy was killed was now around into the Reagan and Thatcher administrations. It?s nutty. In some ways, it had changed drastically since those early days, and in some ways hardly at all. As ?83 began, the program had just seen the first season with its first new Doctor since 1974, and it once again became required viewing. As it was now on twice a week on Mondays and Tuesdays, the fact that ratings improved when Peter Davison took over was a testament to how well the audience deals with change and embraces new things, despite having loved the past.

To mark two decades on the air, producer John Nathan-Turner, ever the fan of publicity and gimmickry, decided each story of Season 20 should have a returning villain or threat, though that was really only superficial. No Daleks or Cybermen were seen this year, but it did have the return of a few one-off baddies and one who never seemed to go away in the ?80s. It did manage to do one of the most atypical and altogether fantastic stories of the entire era, if not the entire show in total, and the year was capped off with a special that was definitely a tribute to the fans. It was a banner year.

Season 20 ? 3 January 1983 ? 16 March 1983 (plus a one-off special in November)

JNT was a huge fan of taking the show on location outside of the UK, possibly just so he could get a paid holiday out of it, and for Season 20?s first story, Arc of Infinity by Johnny Byrne, the producer decided they should give Amsterdam a try, for seemingly no narrative reason. On Gallifrey, a traitorous Time Lord helps an anti-matter being known as The Renegade by giving it bio-data which allows it access to the Doctor?s TARDIS, and then the Doctor himself. Nyssa, now his only companion, helps him to recover; however, the Renegade is shielded by the Arc of Infinity and they aren?t able to track him. The Doctor decides to go to Gallifrey and track down the supplier of his bio-data, but the Time Lord council has decided that the Renegade is too powerful and the Doctor must be destroyed to prevent the anti-matter monster from bonding with him again. Despite protestations from Nyssa, and the Doctor?s firm belief that his bio-data was tampered with, the sentence is carried out. Not really, though. His mind is placed in the Matrix, and his body is held for safe keeping.

On Earth, in Amsterdam, the Doctor?s former companion, Tegan (Goddammit!), is looking for her cousin, who has disappeared. She meets up with a friend of the cousin and they go to the last place he was seen, the Frankendael Mansion. Unfortunately (and incredibly conveniently), the Renegade?s base of operations just happens to be at the mansionm=, and he scans Tegan and learns that she knows the Doctor. He uses her as bait, the Doctor is restored, there?s treachery on Gallifrey, the Doctor and Nyssa go to Amsterdam to save Tegan, and the Renegade is revealed to be? Omega, the first Time Lord and pioneer of time travel, who was last seen in ?The Three Doctors? ten years earlier. He becomes corporeal and looks like the Doctor, there?s a chase, everything works out, and Tegan returns to the crew.

There is an interesting and possibly even compelling story hidden beneath all the ancillary crap in ?Arc of Infinity.? It?s just very busy, and things don?t follow properly or are based too much on coincidence. There?s really no reason for Tegan to come back, but there was really no reason for her to have left in the first place, so it?s all meaningless. I really wish there were just some Doctor and Nyssa episodes, because their dynamic is really fun and interesting, and Nyssa?s actually capable and doesn?t whine, which is maybe the best attribute of any companion. Amsterdam is a pretty town, but there?s no known reason for them to be there. Interesting, though, is that Colin Baker, who would become the Sixth Doctor, played the Time Lord guard captain Maxil in this story. See, so there is precedent for actors already having been on the show becoming the Doctor.

For the next returning-villain story, Christopher Bailey was brought back to write the sequel to his trippy and controversial ?Kinda,? giving us the next chapter about the Mara, Snakedance. Arriving on the planet Manussa, Tegan gets overwhelmed by nightmares/visions about the Mara, the snake-like entity that possessed her the previous year. The Doctor believes the being is trying to reassert itself in Tegan?s brain, and so they go to seek out the cause of it, but Tegan gets scared and runs away in the marketplace of Manussa, giving the Mara the opportunity to take full control. On Manussa, there is to be an annual celebration of the 500 years since the Mara was banished. Bad timing, guys. The festivities are to be overseen by Lon (Martin Clunes), the lazy and spoiled son of the Federator. The Doctor realizes that the two crystals used in the ceremony will allow the Mara to transubstantiate itself from Tegan?s mind into corporeal form again. However, getting Lon or chief archaeologist Ambril to believe him proves a fool?s errand, and everyone just thinks he?s a nutter.

Tegan/Mara makes contact with Lon and puts him also under her control. The Doctor goes into the desert to confab with Dojjen, the old hermit who apparently knows about this kind of thing, and then he goes back and stops the Mara just as she becomes a different-looking snake than she was the last time. And Tegan?s okay again.

I don?t like this story nearly as much as ?Kinda,? and I think it has to do with the fact that this time, Bailey was given more parameters for writing a more straightforward story. ?Kinda? is very bizarre, but ?Snakedance? is much more restricted and thus a bit more pedestrian for my liking. However, it?s still a good story, and I especially love the way in which the Doctor is flatly not believed by anyone. In reality, if some guy just charged into a place and started saying ?A bad thing?s about to happen, if you listen to me it won?t,? you?d think he?s an insane person. The Doctor?s far too used to being taken immediately as an authority figure and the Fifth Doctor is the best at not being believed and getting irritated by it. Janet Fielding also gives possibly her best performance when she?s under the Mara?s control.

Next, we begin what is called ?The Black Guardian Trilogy,? because it is three stories that see the return of the Black Guardian (Valentine Dyall), an all-powerful and evil being that hates the Doctor after meddling with the Key to Time. They also introduce and form a series about an alien boy named Turlough (Mark Strickson), who is trapped on Earth and is tasked by the Black Guardian into killing the Doctor, but eventually eschews this obligation and joins up with the Doctor, though Tegan never really trusts him. The three stories that make up this saga are very different from each other, and the first and third of these are my favorites of the year, while the one in the middle is boring and dumb.

We begin with Peter Grimwade?s Mawdryn Undead, in which we?re introduced to Turlough as he causes trouble at the boys? school at which he?s stuck, and the math teacher, the now-retired Brigadier Alistair Gordon Lethbridge-Stewart (Nicholas Courtney), who thinks something fishy?s going on. The Black Guardian appears to Turlough and says that if he kills the Doctor, he can leave his exile on Earth. Meanwhile, the Doctor, Tegan, and Nyssa aboard the TARDIS get caught in a ?time ellipse? due to a passing Starliner. They get onboard to find it deserted save for Turlough, who?s been transported there by the Black Guardian. The Doctor finds a transmat, which is holding them there, and travels with Turlough to the other end, which happens to be Earth in 1983. Meanwhile Nyssa and Tegan aboard the TARDIS get flung to Earth, 1977. In both cases, the duos run into the Brigadier, who is the Doctor?s only link to his companions in the past. Nyssa and Tegan find an alien in a capsule like that which the Doctor traveled in, and immediately believes it to be the Doctor, despite his brain falling out of the top of his head.

This alien turns out to be Mawdryn, a member of a dying race of once-immortal people. They want the Doctor to siphon off his remaining regenerations to allow them to live again, which he almost grants them as a way of helping his friends escape. Everybody ends up aboard the Starliner, even the Brigadier from both ?77 and ?83, and they need to be kept apart because if they meet, and touch one another, they will trigger the fabled Blinovitch Limitation Effect, which is a time paradox that results when someone physically crosses their own time stream, though it?s sort of ignored later. I rather like ?Mawdryn Undead,? despite a fair amount of preposterousness and goofiness. (Why would Tegan and Nyssa immediately think the Doctor had regenerated into something weird and zombie-looking?) Still, the presence of the Brigadier will always warm me to a story, and I like the timey-wimey aspect of it, with the Doctor and his companions separated by a few years but being in the same place for clues to be found.

With Turlough now on board the TARDIS, we go into Stephen Gallagher?s Terminus, which is a pretty appropriate name, given how kind of interminable it is. They all go to a ship that is heading for a space station at the very center of the universe, which has been hit by a horrible plague. Nyssa gets infected by it. There are guards and a dog-like creature called a Garm. The station?s jettisoning of an unstable fuel canister started ?The Big Bang,? and it?s preparing to do it a second time to probably destroy everything. That?s bad. Nyssa gets cured, the Second Big Bang doesn?t happen, and everybody?s ready to leave but Nyssa, for some reason, wants to stay behind so she can help the sufferers of the disease. Noble goal. I don?t like this story and it?s sad that Nyssa (Sarah Sutton) was made to leave the show. She?s easily the best of the Fifth Doctor?s companions, but since she never really argued with anyone, they deemed her boring and wrote her out. So, now we?re left with Turlough and Tegan.

However, I ADORE the final story in the Black Guardian Trilogy ? Enlightenment, by Barbara Clegg. Wanna hear something shocking, baffling, aggravating, and true? Barbara Clegg is the very first woman to write a Doctor Who story. (In 1966, Lesley Scott was credited as having co-written her husband Paul Erickson?s script for ?The Ark,? though she actually did no writing of it.) Not only that, but ?Enlightenment? was also directed by Fiona Cumming, who had directed a few stories already, including ?Castrovalva? and ?Snakedance,? making this story the only one in the history of the program to have been written and directed by women.

?Enlightenment? sees the TARDIS land aboard what seems to be a racing yacht from the Edwardian era. There?s a crew in barracks and rather strange aristocratic officers running things. When the crew go up on deck, though, they put on strange pseudo-diving suits which don?t seem to make sense. It?s soon discovered that they aren?t at sea, but in space, and that this ship is one of several, each from a different era of Earth history, competing in an interstellar race for ?enlightenment,? the prize to end all prizes. The officers are part of a race called Eternals who exist outside time and space, who are all seeing and all knowing, but entirely lack imagination of their own and have to use humans (or ?ephemerals?) to amuse themselves. The ship?s second in command, Marriner, begins to creepily fawn over Tegan, which is off-putting, to say the least.

One of the other ships is a typical pirate vessel (with the Jolly Roger and all of that), led by the aptly named Captain Wrack (Lynda Baron). She is really eating up the whole pirate thing and is actually using jewels she gives to her competition to focus energy to make the ships explode. This power, it turns out, is given to her by the Black Guardian, who has grown tired of Turlough?s growing reticence to killing the Doctor. Eventually, the Black Guardian and the White Guardian (Cyril Luckham) sit across from each other with the orb of enlightenment between them, as the winner of the race, the Doctor, comes to claim his prize. He defers his winnings to Turlough for his heroism and Turlough hurls it at the Black Guardian, causing the old bird-headed bad guy to burst into flames. You see, enlightenment wasn?t the gem; enlightenment was the choice.

There is nothing I don?t love about this story. The concept and characters are so rich and interesting, it?s really a wonder the Eternals never returned to the TV show. The direction is nothing short of fantastic, as Cumming actually *gasp* uses darker lighting to convey mood instead of the usual harsh studio lights making everything sort of fluorescent. The sets, particularly the interior of the yacht, are gorgeous and actually make it seem like we?re aboard a ship as opposed to just being on a soundstage. I?ve watched this story probably four or five times and never seem to tire of it. Everyone should go watch it right now.

But, remember the rule for Davison that the second to last story is the best and the final one is crappy, so we finish off the season with another Terrence Dudley two-parter, The King?s Demons. The Doctor, Tegan, and Turlough land in 1215 England, where the Court of King John has come to a castle to extort taxes. The King?s champion is just about to joust the lord?s champion when the TARDIS arrives. The Doctor quickly surmises that this person isn?t and cannot be King John as at that moment; King John was in London taking the Crusader?s Oath. The Lord?s cousin arrives and confirms this, as he?s just come from London and the ?King??s champion is revealed to be? The Master. Yay.  The Master is using a shape-shifting robot named Kamelion to impersonate the king to stop, of all things, the Magna Carta from becoming a thing. Rather a trivial Master plan, don?t you think? At the end of the story, the Doctor takes Kamelion aboard the TARDIS as a companion, though that doesn?t quite happen.

King's Demons This is an example of a story that looks great, given the costumes and location shooting at a real castle, but is absolutely ridiculous. The Kamelion robot was this highly-articulate thing JNT had seen somewhere and wanted to use in the program. However, the inventor-operator died and so nobody really knew how to use him. Hence, useless robot that just sits around and causes issues because of its pre-programmed dialogue. Why they didn?t just have him in human form all the time and cast an actor to play the robot is beyond me, but JNT was nothing if not gimmick-obsessed.

So that ended the season proper, but months later, in November of 1983, the 20th Anniversary special, The Five Doctors, written by the legendary Terrance Dicks, aired. It saw the return of Patrick Troughton and Jon Pertwee to the show. Tom Baker wanted nothing to do with it and William Hartnell had died, so another actor, Richard Hurndall, was hired to portray the First Doctor. It had a Dalek, Cybermen, the Master, a Raston Warrior Robot, and another traitorous Time Lord behind the whole thing. The Doctors all convene at the Temple of Rassilon where the secret to immortality is held. Nicholas Courtney, Carol Anne Ford, and Elisabeth Sladen all returned as companions and there were appearances by Frazer Hines, Wendy Padbury, Caroline John, Richard Franklin, and even K-9 as well. It?s a story that is a whole lot of fun to watch but doesn?t really make sense if you try to look at it as a piece of proper science fiction. It?s an anniversary story and a damned fun one at that.

The 20th season of Doctor Who was memorable but not as full of greatness as it might have been. In fact, it was after this that Peter Davison told JNT that he would only do one more season, after receiving advice from Patrick Troughton that three years is probably the right amount. What would we see from the Fifth Doctor for his final year? Well, you can bet it?s a fantastic penultimate story and a garbage final one. It?s just the way these things work.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO 50th Anniversary Special Promotional Photos ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO 50th Anniversary Special Promotional Photos






With the Doctor Who 50th Anniversary special, ?The Day of the Doctor,? just about six weeks away, we?ve still yet to have a trailer or any clips or anything. We?ve had a poster, sure, and there were even some set photos during filming, but that were about it. Until now. BBC America has just released these snazzy new promotional stills from the special. They still tell us absolutely nothing and don?t depict anything we didn?t already know, but any new stuff is good stuff. There are six pictures which you can see.
?The Day of the Doctor? airs on Saturday, November 23rd, 2013, simulcast worldwide, on BBC America here in the States. Check your local listings because I can?t be bothered. I?m too busy trying to figure out what number Hurt is.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2013)

50 Year Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

11 things we loved in the Doctor Who 50 year trailer | Articles | Doctor Who

We hope you?ve seen the 50 year trailer for The Day of the Doctor (if not, watch the trailer now!) and enjoyed it as much as we did. Because it was crammed full of ?blink and you?ll miss it? moments (and we?ve warned you about blinking before), here are 11 things we really loved seeing in this celebration of 50 years of adventures:

1. Tiny Yeti
A topical one, considering the recent return of The Web of Fear (1968), the little Yeti sculptures act as a homing device for their larger, more terrifying counterparts. To anyone who finds one of these, our best advice would be to get rid of it quick!

2. Clockwork droids
Hanging next to the Yeti is the mask from one of the SS Madame de Pompadour?s single-minded clockwork robots, who spent years opening time windows into the life of the real Madame de Pompadour, in an effort to harvest her for parts (The Girl in the Fireplace, 2006). Other masks seen nearby include the mask of the Brethren from The Masque of Mandragora (1976), and the golden head of one of the Santa ?Pilot Fish? from The Christmas Invasion (2005).

3. Fob watch
Or is it a Time Lord Chameleon Arch? The fob watch was a device used by both the Doctor and the Master to rewrite their biology and disguise themselves as humans. The watch carries a perception filter, so the carrier is often unaware of its true importance (Human Nature, The Family of Blood, Utopia, 2007)

4. The Key To Time
Glimpsed through the legs of the unfortunate extermination victim, is the brightly coloured tracer wand, given to the Doctor by the White Guardian to aid him in his search for the Key To Time. Next to the wand and key is the robot parrot Polyphase Avatron, owned by the captain of The Pirate Planet (1978), and encountered while the Doctor and Romana were finding the second segment of the Key.

5. Dalek saucers
?Rebels of London, come out of your hiding places. The Daleks offer you life!? These saucers were last seen (will be seen?) blasting London to the ground, around the year 2150, when the Daleks invade the Earth (The Dalek Invasion of Earth, 1964)

6. TARDIS key
In several of its guises. The ?silver spade? key shown here, was first seen in the Third Doctor?s final season in 1974, and was used sporadically up until Doctor Who: The Movie in 1996. The more standard-looking key has also been used numerous times ? most notably glowing in the Doctor?s hand to show that the TARDIS had finished repairing itself (The Eleventh Hour, 2010).

7. The Empress of the Racnoss
The multi-legged villainess of 2006?s Christmas special The Runaway Bride, the Empress of the Racnoss, is seen scuttling behind the Eighth Doctor and an Ood. She was last seen being flushed into her own pit to the centre of the Earth, like a spider down a plughole.

8. Bessie
Favourite of the Third Doctor, Bessie was an Edwardian roadster, that the Doctor had extensively modified. Customisations include an anti-theft device that sticks the thief to the car, remote control operation and massive acceleration, combined with safe breaking, so as not to harm the occupants. He was seen driving it when Clara was scattered into the Doctor?s timestream in The Name of the Doctor (2013).

9. The Shard
Location for the climactic events of this year?s The Bells of Saint John, London?s tallest skyscraper the Shard appears in the trail, not far from San Francisco?s Golden Gate Bridge ? a nod to the location of Doctor Who: The Movie (1996) perhaps?

10. Laser Screwdriver
HERE COME THE DRUMS! The Master trumped the Doctor with his laser screwdriver in The Sound of Drums / The Last of the Time Lords (2007), when it was seen to age the Doctor hundreds of years.

11. 17162311
That number. It had us foxed for a bit (to the point where we wondered if it spelled something when viewed upside-down). And then we realised: it?s the time and date of broadcast for the first episode of Doctor Who. According to the official paperwork, An Unearthly Child episode one, began transmission on the BBC at 17.16 and 20 seconds, on November 23, 1963. And that, after all, is why we?re still here?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Season 26 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Season 26
After several seasons of meh-to-cruddy writing and production, Doctor Who was finally starting to pick up some narrative and thematic traction again in Season 25. Script Editor Andrew Cartmel was focusing evermore on the Doctor?s mysterious past and place as the galactic chess master, which star Sylvester McCoy more than ate up. With the inclusion of companion Ace (Sophie Aldred), the series had one of its deepest secondary characters ever and one whose past and future would be explored fully in the next season. Too bad it was the show?s last.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – The TV Movie ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? The TV Movie


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 1 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 1

After another 8 years of no televised Doctor Who, but heaps and gobs of Eighth Doctor novels and Fifth, Sixth, Seventh, and Eighth Doctor audio plays, it came time for a return. In 2003, the show?s 40th anniversary, a Flash-animated web series called ?Scream of the Shalka? was produced. However, the thunder from this was completely stolen, because it was also announced that a proper live-action series would be returning to BBC One, headed up by Queer as Folk and Casanova creator Russell T. Davies, who had also been a long-time fan and had written for the Virgin New Adventures novel range.

Since the show had been off the air since 1989, save for that one 90-minute period in May of 1996, it was deemed pertinent by BBC Wales? Commissioner of Drama Jane Tranter and producers Davies, Julie Gardner, and Phil Collinson to have an established, name actor in the lead role, since they weren?t sure how the larger public would react. They decided upon character actor Christopher Eccleston, who had worked with Davies before and had been the writer?s first choice for a role in Queer as Folk.

The companion, a formerly thankless role, really, would now be coming to the forefront, as would their family and relationships. Davies was key in turning the show into more of a character-based adventure drama than a strictly sci-fi play, the way the classic series had largely been. Ace?s turn in the last two seasons of the old show, as well as Dr. Grace Halloway in the TV movie, must surely have influenced Davies in the creation of Rose Tyler, a 19-year-old shopgirl from London with a flirty mom and a dumb boyfriend.

To play this part, Davies cast pop star Billie Piper, which at the time must have felt a bit like stunt casting, or at least trying to appeal to the younger audiences with a known personality. I had no idea who she was, so it didn?t do anything for me but upon retrospect. It is largely through Rose that the story of the first series of the rebooted Doctor Who played out, and it?s much easier for the audience to side with someone they already like.

Now, whether it was always intended for Eccleston to do just one series of the show or not is debatable, but what is known is that he was not pleased with the first batch of filming, which it has to be said produced possibly the worst episodes of the series. And, it?s also sad that the night of the premiere in 2005 came with the announcement that the actor wouldn?t return after this series.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

The Day of the Doctor - OFFICIAL trailer - Doctor Who 50th Anniversary Special #SaveTheDay - BBC


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

The Day of the Doctor: The Second TV Trailer - Doctor Who 50th Anniversary - BBC One


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

Full DOCTOR WHO 50th Anniversary Week Schedule on BBC America ? Nerdist

Full DOCTOR WHO 50th Anniversary Week Schedule on BBC America

Everybody?s gearing up for the 50th Anniversary of Doctor Who, which is now a scant two weeks away, but BBC America wants you to know that ?The Day of the Doctor? won?t be the only bit of Time Lord entertainment that week ? not by a long shot. The cable network is actually devoting just about its entire week?s worth of programming from Monday, November 18th, through Sunday, November 24th to The Doctor. That, traditionally-non-sports fans, is 7 days of Doctor Who, and a lot of it is brand new! Let?s do the rundown, shall we?

Monday November 18th
 A marathon of The Doctors Revisited specials from the First Doctor through the Tenth Doctor. 9:00am-9:00pm ET

The U.S. premiere of Doctor Who: Tales from the TARDIS, in which stars and staff from over the course of 50 years speak about their time on the show and their experiences journeying through the cosmos. Will include Matt Smith, David Tennant, Tom Baker, Peter Davison, Jenna Coleman, Karen Gillan, Freema Agyeman, William Russell, and Steven Moffat. 9:00pm-10:00pm ET

The U.S. premiere of The Science of Doctor Who with Brian Cox. Not the actor Brian Cox, who will be in An Adventure in Space and Time, mind you, but Professor Brian Cox. Just think of it as ?Dr. Brain Cox.? He?ll take you through the conceptual science behind the amazing things the Doctor does. Likely he will also tell you none of it is possible in real life, but that?s the fun of imagination.

Tuesday November 19th
 The Ninth Doctor Marathon. 10:00am-11:00pm ET

Wednesday November 20th
 The Tenth Doctor Marathon. 2:00am-11:00pm ET

Thursday November 21st
 The Eleventh Doctor Marathon Part I. 9:00am-11:00pm ET

Friday November 22nd
 The Eleventh Doctor Marathon Part II. 9:00am-8:00pm ET

The U.S. Premiere of Doctor Who Explained which was shown in Asia a few months back and is basically a starter kit for people not familiar with the show, exploring the history and cultural impact. All the same bods talk as the last one. 8:00pm-9:00pm ET

The U.S. Premiere of An Adventure in Space and Time, the docudrama following the creation and shooting of Doctor Who in the early-?60s through the William Hartnell days. 9:00pm ET






Saturday November 23rd
 The Eleventh Doctor Marathon Part III. 1:00am-2:00pm ET

Global Simulcast of Doctor Who ? ?The Day of the Doctor.? This is the big one, kiddos! The Eleventh and Tenth Doctors team up with whichever Doctor John Hurt turns out to be to do something that will tear apart the fabric of what we all thought we knew about the character we?ve loved for so long. Matt Smith, David Tennant, and Jenna Coleman, with Billie Piper and John Hurt. It?ll be awesome, no doubt about it. Commercial free. 2:50pm ET

Encore Presentation of Doctor Who ? ?The Day of the Doctor.? Not simulcast and with commercials, probably. This will have exclusive interviews with Smith and Tennant during the broadcast and will be followed by the premiere of the new fantasy program Atlantis. 7:00pm ET.

The U.S. premiere of The Graham Norton Show episode featuring both Matt Smith and David Tennant. 10:00pm ET

Sunday November 24th
 The Matt Smith Countdown. The Top 11 Eleventh Doctor episodes as voted on by YOU, or at least people like you. 9:00am-8:00pm ET

Premiere of the Doctor Who: The Doctors Revisited special featuring the Eleventh Doctor. Cast, crew, and celebrity fans discuss the Eleventh Doctor and his time aboard the TARDIS, which will nearly be at an end by that time. 8:00pm-10:30pm ET

?

And there you have it! Literally, if you turn on BBC America that week, there?ll be Doctor Who stuff to watch. I hope you?re excited because I sure as hell am. And be sure to use the hashtag #SaveTheDay. The Doctor said to do that.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 2 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 2

Doctor Who comes back to television screens for the first time in essentially 16 years and for 13 weeks, it?s a hit again. Then, BOOM! The lead actor turns into a different guy at the end. Whether or not people were pleased about Christopher Eccleston leaving and David Tennant taking his place, the change forced new viewers to deal with the idea of regeneration right away. And, lucky for viewers, there was a chance to get used to this new weirdo with admittedly excellent hair in the form of a Christmas special, which would become a staple of Doctor Who since the return. Some are Christmassier than others, but few have as much to do narratively than The Christmas Invasion.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2013)

*Prequel Minisode: The Night of the Doctor*






DOCTOR WHO Minisode: The Night of the Doctor ? Nerdist


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2013)

An Adventure in Space and Time: The Trailer - Doctor Who 50th Anniversary - BBC Two


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 4 and Specials ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 4 and Specials


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 3 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 3


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 5 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 5

When it was announced in 2009 that Matt Smith (then 27) would be taking over for David Tennant on Doctor Who, everybody went? ?Who?? After all, he was so young and we hadn?t seen him in too much, so that seemed a fairly reasonable thing to say. Mind you, people said the same thing when a certain Tom Baker took over in 1974. The first thing we saw of Smith as the Eleventh Doctor was his comedic turn at the tail end of the otherwise atrocious ?The End of Time,? but that wasn?t enough to truly let us know anything. And with Steven Moffat taking over as head writer, we really didn?t know anything of the kind of show Doctor Who was regenerating into. But we soon would.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 6 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 6


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

The Last Day: A mini-episode - The Day of the Doctor prequel - Doctor Who - BBC


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2013)

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion’s Companion – Series 7 ? Nerdist

DOCTOR WHO: A Companion?s Companion ? Series 7


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2013)

The Day of the Doctor: A Preview - BBC Children in Need: 2013 - BBC


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2013)

Doctor Who Christmas Special 2013: The first TV teaser trailer - BBC One


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2013)

Doctor Who: Guinness World Record for The Day of the Doctor | Articles | Doctor Who

Guinness World Record for The Day of the Doctor

After a spectacular night of global celebration for Doctor Who?s 50th Anniversary, Executive Producer and Head Writer Steven Moffat was presented with the Guinness World Record for the largest ever simulcast of a TV drama, following a global campaign from BBC Worldwide that saw The Day of the Doctor broadcast in 94 countries across 6 continents.

The award was presented by to Steven ahead of his first panel appearance today at the Doctor Who Celebration, a special three-day event spanning the anniversary weekend at London?s ExCeL. Cast members Matt Smith and Jenna Coleman were also in attendance along with thousands of fans from across the world.

On receiving the award, Steven Moffat says: ?For years the Doctor has been stopping everyone else from conquering the world. Now, just to show off, he's gone and done it himself!?

Tim Davie, CEO BBC Worldwide (the BBC?s commercial arm) says: ?We knew we were attempting something unprecedented in broadcast history, not only because Doctor Who is a drama, unlike a live feed event such as a World Cup football match or a Royal Wedding, but because we had to deliver the episode in advance to the four corners of the world so that it could be dubbed and subtitled into 15 different languages. If there was any doubt that Doctor Who is one of the world?s biggest TV shows, this award should put that argument to rest ? and how fitting for it to receive such an accolade in its 50th year.?

Guinness World Records Editor-in-Chief, Craig Glenday, who presented the award, added: "Who else but the time-twisting Doctor could appear in 94 countries at once?! This outstanding achievement is testament to the fact that the longest running sci-fi TV show in history is not just a well-loved UK institution but a truly global success adored by millions of people.?

In addition to the TV broadcast, over 1500 cinemas worldwide, including in the UK, US, Australia, Canada, Latin America, Germany, Russia and Scandinavia, will show the episode in spectacular 3D with over half a million tickets sold.

In the run up to the 50th Anniversary, fans of the show across the world have been out in full force to be part of a global event. In Sweden and Norway where the programme has no client broadcaster, fans successfully petitioned to get their local cinemas to screen the episode. Similarly, fans in Argentina pushed a major cinema chain into showing the special simultaneously. In the US, an initial 10,000 cinema tickets sold out in 28 minutes without any marketing or advertising and in Germany, Cinemaxx, one of the largest cinema chains reported that the special had been the fastest non-movie pre-sale in their history.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2013)

Matt Smith on stage again: Patrick Bateman in American Psycho (musical)

American Psycho A new musical thriller | Almeida Theatre, London


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 7, 2013)

I want to have sex with Clara Oswald.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is the new Doctor Who trailer


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2013)

WHEN THE HELL IS IT COMING ON


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> WHEN THE HELL IS IT COMING ON



*12/25/13 9pm Eastern*

Every Doctor From ‘Doctor Who’ Drawn in the Cutesy Style of ‘The Powerpuff Girls’

Graphic designer Lumos5001 illustrated every version of the Doctor from Doctor Who ? including the upcoming Twelfth Doctor played by Peter Capaldi and the War Doctor, John Hurt ? in the cutesy style of The Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> WHEN THE HELL IS IT COMING ON



Christmas Day 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

6 days left

DOCTOR WHO: Farewell to MATT SMITH - All New Special Dec 25


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Extended Doctor Who THE TIME OF THE DOCTOR Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Julia Lepetit of Dorkly has created ?The 12 Days of Doctor Who,? a fun version of ?The Twelve Days of Christmas? filled with friends and enemies from Doctor Who. Visit Dorkly to read the comic in its entirety, and be sure to mouse over each panel for a festive surprise. 

The 12 Days of Doctor Who - Dorkly Comic


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

TheFlixx took Richard Swarbrick?s amazing ?50 Years in Time and Space? Doctor Who animation and added ?Take on Me? by A-ha because of the animation?s resemblance to the song?s sketchy music video. It fits perfectly, transforming the haunting animation into upbeat fun with the power of 80s synthpop. 

Amazing ‘Doctor Who’ Animation Mashed Up With the Song ‘Take on Me’ by A-ha


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2013)

*SPOILERS* Behind the scenes: The Time of the Doctor & Matt Smith's regeneration - Doctor Who - BBC


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2013)

The Eleventh Doctor Regenerates... The Twelfth Doctor Appears! - Doctor Who: Christmas Special - BBC


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2014)

Filming began with Peter Capaldi a couple weeks ago for the series that will air sometime August-September. Airing on BBC America this Spring is Musketeers:


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/doctor-who-peter-capaldis-costume-revealed/

DOCTOR WHO ? Peter Capaldi?s Costume Revealed

We?ve only just said goodbye to Matt Smith and we?re still over half a year away from the first full episode featuring the Twelfth (or Fourteenth, depending on how pedantic you are) Doctor, Peter Capaldi, but we now have our first glimpse at what his costume will be and? it?s pretty awesome.

He?s wearing a dark blue Crombie coat with red lining (a bit like Jon Pertwee?s cape in his first season in 1970), blue trousers, blue vest, white shirt, and black Dr. Martens in a look created by costume designer Howard Burden.

From the official press release, here?s what Capaldi and executive producer Steven Moffat have to say about the outfit:

?He?s woven the future from the cloth of the past. Simple, stark, and back to basics. No frills, no scarf, no messing, just 100 per cent Rebel Time Lord.? While lead writer and executive producer Steven Moffat added: ?New Doctor, new era, and of course new clothes. Monsters of the universe, the vacation is over ? Capaldi is suited and booted and coming to get you!? 

Filming of the new Doctor?s first episode began earlier this month, and Moffat has promised us 12 or 13 uninterrupted weeks of Doctor Who, so it looks like Autumn will be all about Capaldi. I, for one, think if I were ever going to cosplay (which is very unlikely), this would be the one I?d do because, damn. Would you dress up as this Doctor?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/artist-paul-hanley-shows-us-the-infinite-doctor/

Artist Paul Hanley Shows Us ?The Infinite Doctor?

We thought there were only 12 Doctors, but with the last few episodes of Doctor Who, we learned that there was a War and a Handy and that they counted as regenerations. How many more of them are there out in the ether? Luckily for us, the brilliant artist Paul Hanley has decided to include everybody in a piece he?s titled ?The Infinite Doctor.? That?s right; all of the different faces (or voices) the Doctor has had since 1963. ?Canonicity? be damned! It?s like a fun Where?s Waldo? page, but everybody is Waldo. Hanley?s included close-but-no-cigar Doctors like Richard E. Grant?s from Scream of the Shalka and the Dalek movie?s Peter Cushing, some audio Doctors like David Warner and Nicholas Briggs, and even some ones we?re still scratching our heads about like Michael Jayston?s Valeyard, Toby Jones? Dream Lord, and Tom Baker?s Curator. He?s even included, quite prominently even, some of the Doctors from The Curse of Fatal Death, the Comic Relief sketch written by Steven Moffat in the ?90s.

I won?t list them all, but name the ones I missed below if you?d like! Some Morbius Doctors and stage play Doctors are in their too, just to be tricky. And why not show Paul Hanley some love, seeing as he?s the genius who took the time to do this great work in the first place?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/new-character-to-join-doctor-who/

New Character to Join DOCTOR WHO

When Peter Capaldi?s escapades as the Twelfth Doctor (also known as the 14th incarnation of the Time Lord currently known as the Doctor? so confusing) kick off this fall, it won?t only be Jenna Coleman?s plucky Clara Oswald that he will deal with on a regular basis; a new character has been announced who will play a recurring role in the Doctor?s adventures.

BBC America revealed this morning that actor Samuel Anderson (The History Boys, Gavin and Stacey) will join the cast as the character of Danny Pink, a recurring character who also teaches at the Coal Hill School along with Clara. The Coal Hill School, you may well remember, is the place the Doctor?s granddaughter, Susan, was a student when her teachers Ian Chesterton and Barbara Wright became unwilling companions back in 1963.






In the press release, Anderson (no relation) said, ?I was so excited to join Doctor Who I wanted to jump and click my heels, but I was scared I might not come down before filming started! It?s a quintessential part of British culture and I can?t believe I?m part of it. It?s an honor to be able to work alongside Peter Capaldi and Jenna Coleman and I can?t wait to show people how my character becomes involved with such a fantastic duo!?

Executive Producer and Lead Writer Steven Moffat had his own traditionally-cryptic explanation for the character of Danny Pink: ?For the fourth time in Doctor Who history, Coal Hill School is coming to the aid of the TARDIS. In 1963 teachers Ian Chesterton and Barbara Wright accompanied the First Doctor. These days it?s the turn of Jenna Coleman as Clara Oswald. And very soon now, Sam Anderson as Danny Pink will be entering the world of the Doctor. But how and why? Answers are coming later this year in Peter Capaldi?s first season of Doctor Who!?

I guess we?ll just have to wait and see how Danny Pink fits in to everything.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/meet-ms-delphox-keeley-hawes-to-guest-on-season-8-of-doctor-who/

Meet Ms. Delphox: Keeley Hawes to Guest on Season 8 of DOCTOR WHO

More casting news from the Doctor Who world! Less than a month after the announcement of Samuel Anderson?s casting as the mysterious Danny Pink comes the news of another character. Actress Keeley Hawes, of MI-5, Ashes to Ashes, Line of Duty, and the 2010-12 remake of Upstairs Downstairs, has been cast as a one-off character in the fifth episode of Season 8. Hawes will play the mysterious Ms. Delphox, ?a powerful out of this world character with a dark secret? whom the Twelfth Doctor and Clara Oswald will come across when they arrive on a ?strange and puzzling planet.?

The episode?s title hasn?t been released yet, but it?s been written by Steve Thompson (also of Sherlock) and directed by Douglas Mackinnon.






Of her role on the show, Hawes said, ?I am delighted to join Doctor Who and to be working with this incredible team. Ms Delphox is a great character and someone I?ve had a lot of fun playing.?

And Steven Moffat, of head writer fame, added, ?Anyone watching Jed Mercurio?s amazing Line of Duty will know that Keeley Hawes is having one hell of year. And now it?s about to get even better as she achieves the greatest villainy yet attempted on Doctor Who: she plays a banker.?

A banker? She does look like a banker, I suppose. She also kind of looks like Madame Kovarian from Series 6. A little bit. I truly have no idea what the episode will be about with a character description like that, but I?m very intrigued. Hawes has been excellent in everything I?ve seen her in, especially 2008′s Ashes to Ashes.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140330/EU--Britain-Obit-Kate.O_Mara/

Former 'Dynasty' star Kate O'Mara dies at age 74

LONDON (AP) &#151; British actress Kate O'Mara, best known for her role in the 1980s soap opera "Dynasty," died Sunday at the age of 74, her agent said.

Phil Belfield said O'Mara died in a nursing home in southern England after a short illness.

The actress, who began her television career in the 1960s, became a household name for playing Cassandra "Caress" Morrell, sister to Joan Collins' Alexis Colby, in "Dynasty."

In Britain she is often remembered for her role in "Triangle" &#151; a soap opera set aboard a North Sea ferry that is often cited as the worst piece of British television.

She also appeared in the original run of British series "Doctor Who" and BBC drama "Howards' Way." In the 1990s she starred in the comedy show "Absolutely Fabulous" with Joanna Lumley.

More recently she appeared in a 2012 stage adaptation of Agatha Christie's "Death on the Nile."

She is survived by her sister, actress Belinda Carroll.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/article/ben-miller-to-guest-star-in-new-series-of-doctor-who

Ben Miller to guest star in new series of Doctor Who

Ben Miller is set to guest star opposite Peter Capaldi when the new series of Doctor Who returns this autumn.

Commenting on his role, Ben Miller said: "As a committed Whovian I cannot believe my luck in joining the Twelfth Doctor for one of his inaugural adventures. My only worry is that they'll make me leave the set when I'm not filming."

Miller achieved fame as half of comedy duo Armstrong and Miller before success in dramas, including Primeval and more recently, as DI Richard Poole, the central character in the first two series of the BBC&#146;s Death in Paradise.

Miller&#146;s partner in comedy, Alexander Armstrong, appeared in Doctor Who&#146;s 2011 Christmas Special, playing Reg Arwell, but it&#146;s Miller&#146;s first time on the show and he&#146;ll be starring in an episode written by Mark Gatiss.

Steven Moffat, lead writer and executive producer, added: &#147;Mark Gatiss has written us a storming villain for his new episode, and with Capaldi in the TARDIS, we knew we needed somebody special to send everybody behind the sofa. And quite frankly, it's about time Ben Miller was in Doctor Who!&#148;

Other familiar faces confirmed to join Peter Capaldi and Jenna Coleman in the new series, which will tramsit later this year, include Tom Riley and Keeley Hawes.


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

This could have gone very wrong.

The Mannequin Mob


----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2014)

Saw a car today with a license plate frame that said "My other car is a TARDIS".  I was like "My other car has an Infinite Improbability Drive...


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

It will be August.

Doctor Who Series 8 2014: The first TV teaser trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

Fantastic! But I do not have this freaking channel.

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/classic-doctor-who-to-air-on-retro-tv/

Classic DOCTOR WHO to Air on Retro TV

Fans of Doctor Who who haven&#146;t gotten a chance to watch the Classic Series yet can quit spending many sleepless nights worrying about when and if you can. (I assume that&#146;s what all of you are doing, right? Probably there&#146;s sweating and gastrointestinal problems as well. Yeah, let&#146;s go with that.) Late last week, syndicated network Retro TV announced that here in the U.S., almost 500 episodes of Classic Doctor Who will beginning running regularly, spanning all the way from William Hartnell&#146;s first episode, &#147;An Unearthly Child,&#148; to the final Sylvester McCoy episode, part 3 of &#147;Survival.&#148; That&#146;s 26 years&#146; worth of Time Lord action for you to enjoy, all on a daily basis beginning this summer.

Matthew Golden, the Vice President of Production for Luken Communication, the parent company for Retro Television as well as the broker of the deal, had this to say in the official statement: &#147;We couldn&#146;t be more excited to make legendary classic episodes of Doctor Who available nationwide. The series is an institution, and we&#146;re proud to give fans new and old the opportunity to experience this groundbreaking series from the very beginning.&#148;

Now, the deal is for &#147;nearly 500″ episodes. In total, there are 694 episodes of the Classic Series. There are 97 currently missing from the archives following the recovery of nine last year, leaving 597 extant. But they aren&#146;t going to get to show all of these. Fans took to the channel&#146;s Facebook page to ask about this as well as if the ones screened will be the remastered DVD release versions or the VHS versions that are on Netflix currently. Their reply in the vast comment thread to both of these questions was thus:

&#147;The short version is that we have licensed all episodes for which licenses were currently available: almost 500 episodes total. They will be remastered versions.&#148; The episodes for which licenses were not currently available include those written by Terry Nation, which sadly includes all of the original Dalek stories that still exist as well as a few others.

They also mentioned cuts being made to the episodes to fit in commercial time for the 30 minute timeslot. Retro&#146;s representative said it shouldn&#146;t be much of a problem given the average length of an old Who episode was right around 23 minutes anyway. &#147;We&#146;re preserving everything possible, and not a single frame will be cut that isn&#146;t absolutely necessary. Generally, the episodes should time out as-is for our purposes. This is for fans, by fans, and we&#146;re a protective lot.&#148;

These episodes will begin airing this summer, along with other newly-acquired cult favorites like Mystery Science Theater 3000 which will begin running in July. Check your local listings or go to Retro&#146;s website to find what channel it is in your area.

http://www.myretrotv.com/affiliates--schedules.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2014)

Doctor Who Series 8 Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2014)

The premiere is Saturday night.

Adventure of a Lifetime! Obrigado Rio - Doctor Who World Tour


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2015)

Dr. Who at Comic con


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2015)

Series 9 trailer


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2015)

This Doctor looks like a David Bowie/Copperfield mutant hybrid


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 19, 2015)

Tonight is the night!  The wife and I are going to totally geek out.  Turn off the phones, close the blinds, eat pizza and chicken wings (both off our eating plan) and watch the season starter of the Doctor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2015)

Make sure you ask the wife for a Dr Who blumpkins


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 19, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Make sure you ask the wife for a Dr Who blumpkins



You bet.  Very rarely a problem for me when I ask....and sometimes when I don't.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2015)

Slipknot on Set - Before The Flood - Doctor Who Extra


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2016)

BBC America has announced that the new BBC Three series Class, a Doctor Who spinoff series aimed at young adults, will be making its way stateside in 2016. The series, which boasts the prolific Stephen Moffat as an executive producer, takes place at the Coal Hill Secondary School, which most recently served as the former workplace of companion Clara Oswald. Series writer Patrick Ness, who has written a several bestselling books and several screenplays, expressed his excitement for the series.

Class will premiere on BBC America in April 2016.


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Haven't heard about that? Any name drops about who will be in it?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2016)

Steeldoctor50 said:


> Haven't heard about that? Any name drops about who will be in it?



I haven't seen a cast list either. One article says it will start filming in the spring and another says it will air in the spring. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/entries/953c5b1f-3cc8-4db9-8184-f1b6567260f1


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2016)

Meet the cast of Class in 360?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2016)

Doctor Who's New Companion Pays a Subtle Tribute to Prince






Earlier today, during halftime at the FA Cup semi-final match, the BBC revealed the new companion coming to Doctor Who in Series 10 in 2017.

Pearl Mackie will play "Bill," the series' latest companion. She will replace Jenna Coleman as Clara Oswald, who exited at the end of Series 9, and joins Peter Capaldi as the Doctor.

...And, with everyone still in shock over the recent passing of pop culture icon Prince, Mackie took it upon herself to honor the artist in her first official publicity photos, as noticed by Hi-Fi Color founder Brian Miller:

That's the interior sleeve to the Purple Rain LP, as pictured above, featured on "Bill's" t-shirt. Well played, Pearl Mackie!

Doctor Who Series 10 will be an exciting time of transition for the series, as it is both the first Series for the new companion, and the final series for showrunner Steven Moffat.

Doctor Who will return for the annual Christmas Special on Christmas Day 2016.

http://comicbook.com/2016/04/23/doctor-whos-new-companion-pays-a-subtle-tribute-to-prince/


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2016)

Big Finish Productions January 2017


----------

